# Weekly competition 2011-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' U2 R2 F' U2 F' U F'
*2. *R U2 F2 R U R2 U' R F2 U'
*3. *F U' F U' F U' R F' R'
*4. *R' F R F' R2 U F U' R2 U'
*5. *F' R U2 F' R' F' R2 U' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D B' R D U' F2 U' L2 B' U' F U R' D' B2 F' R2 B2
*2. *U B2 F R U2 F2 R U' B U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 U
*3. *F D2 F2 U2 L' R2 D' U R' U2 L' F2 L' U B L F U'
*4. *U' F' L U F' U' R B U' B2 D' B2 L F2 L R2 F R
*5. *D' L2 B U L' D' F2 D L' B R F L D2 B2 D2 F U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' B' Rw B L Uw' U2 Fw' D2 B Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' R2 U' B2 U2 Fw' D2 U' R2 Uw2 R2 D2 Uw U B D' B Fw' Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 Rw' D'
*2. *Fw F' Rw' F2 Uw L R Fw2 L2 Rw' U' L2 B' Uw' B Fw L' R2 B' F L' R Fw F2 L2 F2 L2 D Fw Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 F2 D2 L'
*3. *Uw' Fw2 L2 F2 D' Uw' U' L D Rw B L R' F2 U' L R Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U L' Fw2 Rw Uw' L2 Uw' B' Fw L2 Fw2 L' Rw F' Rw' F R2 Fw'
*4. *Uw U2 L B2 D U' Rw2 B' Rw2 D Uw2 U' L2 Fw' L' B' Fw L' R U L2 Fw F D' Uw U L' Fw' D U' F Rw F L Rw2 R2 F2 L' B D2
*5. *Rw' R B Fw2 L2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw L U L' B Fw' F R' D2 Uw' Rw' F' L2 Fw' Uw2 R' B Uw Fw' U B R' B2 D2 Uw U' Rw' F2 L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Lw R2 D Lw' B Fw D2 Fw' U2 F2 L2 B' Lw R' B Fw' D' R2 Fw L F' D Dw' F2 Uw' Lw Rw2 Dw L Fw2 D' Fw2 L2 Lw2 D2 U2 Bw F2 Rw2 R D' Uw2 U2 Bw' U' Fw' F Dw' U2 Bw' Rw2 B' D' Uw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Uw R'
*2. *Dw' U2 L R F D2 Fw F' D2 Uw' Fw2 L Rw2 Dw Fw2 D' Lw U' Bw2 F' U Bw' R D2 Dw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw' R' U' Bw' D' Lw2 R D' L2 Rw Uw Bw2 F2 D' R Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw' Uw2 U' F2 U2 Rw' Dw2 B2 R' D
*3. *Lw2 Fw2 R' D B Uw L' Fw' F2 D' Lw R' D' U Lw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 Fw D2 Lw2 R Uw' L2 R2 Dw B' L' R2 Dw2 R' Uw2 Lw' U2 Fw F D' L Lw R2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 U B' Fw Rw R Bw2 R D2 Rw' Dw Lw' Dw' B' F L2 Bw2 Fw'
*4. *Dw' U Rw2 D' B U Lw D Uw2 B' F Rw' U2 B2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 R' Dw F L' B Uw Rw2 Dw Uw2 Lw' Uw2 B2 R' F D' Dw2 U2 L2 Lw' D L Uw' U' F2 Uw2 U' L' Bw2 U' Lw2 B' D Lw' F' U2 Bw' D' R B' Rw2 Bw' F' L'
*5. *L' U2 R2 Bw2 Fw' D' Uw Bw2 L2 Dw2 Fw' Dw Bw Lw2 Rw2 D' Uw' L Bw' U' F R Dw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Bw' F2 Rw2 R' B Bw' Uw' Bw' Rw' R2 B R2 U Lw' Dw2 B2 F2 D2 Uw U R Fw' L' D' Bw L' R D' F Lw D Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R 2U' U' R' 2B' 2F2 F2 L R' F' R2 U2 L B R2 U2 2B' L 3U 2R' D' 2D2 R D 2L 2R' R' 3F' R2 D2 2U' U 2F2 3U2 2F' 2L 3R 2F' U 2F' D2 B 2L2 3F' 2L 3R2 2F 2R' 2U' 2F L 3R' D2 3R2 2R 2B' 2D2 L 3F2 2F D F' L 2R B 3U 2U2 2B2 3F F' L 2R B 3F 3U L2 D2 3U U 2L
*2. *3R R' F 2D' R 2B2 3F' D 3U' 2L' 3F' L 2R2 R D' 2D' 2U' 3R B2 2B' 2F2 2U B2 3U2 2U2 L2 U2 B' 2F 2D2 B' D 2D 3U 2U2 2R2 D2 U2 2F 2L' 3F2 L R' U2 B2 2B2 3U B2 2F F U 3F2 D2 2D' 3U' F R2 2F' 2U' 2R 2B2 F2 2R' D' 2U 2R' R 2U2 3F2 F L2 3R2 3F 2R2 2B' 2D2 2U' U 3R R2
*3. *D2 2F2 2D2 3U R' 2F' 2L2 3F' 2U U' 3R' 2D' 3R' D 2L 2U2 3F' L2 3R R' 3U2 2F2 2R2 3F2 2F 2U' L' 3F2 U' 3F2 D2 2D' 2L R2 U' 2L2 B2 L' 2B2 2U L' 3R' 2R2 3U B2 L2 3R 2R' D2 U 3R R D2 3F' U 3F2 2R F D 2B' 2L' 2B2 R' 2D 3U' R2 B' D 2D' L' 3F' F 2D' L D' 2D' 2U2 B2 D U
*4. *D U 2R 3U 2L 3R' 3F' L' 2R 2U' F' 2U 3F U' 3R 2R F 2D' 2L2 2B2 3R 2U2 L 2B2 2D 2U2 2B2 3F2 F U 2B D2 2D B 3U2 2B' 3U' B 2F2 2L2 R' 2B 2D2 B D 2U' 2R B' F2 3U' L D2 F2 R2 B' U2 2R 3U2 3R' U 2F2 2U2 2B2 2L' 2B' L2 3R R D 2R2 2D' 2R2 3U2 R2 3U' 2U2 3F 2U2 U 2F2
*5. *2B U' L2 2R D2 3F2 D 2U' B 3U' F 3U' L2 R 2D2 2R D U' 2B' 2F 3R2 2R 2D 3U' L R 2B2 3F' 3U' R2 3F' 2L B' U2 L 2B2 2D2 2R' D 3U2 2L2 2B 2U B' 2R' 2D' 3F' 2D 2U' 2F' L2 2R' R D 2D2 U2 2R 2B2 2L' 2D 2U 2L D' B2 2U 2B2 F2 2R 2B2 3F 3U B' F 3U2 L B' 2B 3R' B 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 2L' F2 3R' F 2U L 2F L 3U 2U2 2B' 3L 2B2 3F2 2F 2L2 B 2B 3B' 2F 2L2 2B' 3F 2D 2B2 R' 3B' 2F' L2 3L2 3D B 3F 2R 2U F2 R' 2D2 3D2 3U' 2B' L2 2L B F2 3D2 2U U2 3B2 2L' B2 L 2R R' 3F2 3R' 3B' F 3R2 2D 3D L2 2L' 3L2 U2 3B 3R' 2U' B' 3L2 3D' 3U U' 2B2 D' 3D2 3U2 U2 3B2 2U2 B2 2B 3B' D 3D2 3U 3B2 2R R U2 2B2 3B2 2R' 3D2 U' 3B' 3U B 2F
*2. *3B2 U L 3F 3U 3B' 3U2 2R 2D2 U' B2 2L 3D2 3F2 2F2 F2 3R 3B' F' L' 2L2 D U' 3R 2U2 3B' 2D2 2B' 3L2 2F' U2 2L' 2F U' 3L2 R' 3B2 F U B R B 3F2 2L 3F2 F' U' B' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 3R' 3U' L' 2L2 R' 3D2 2U' 3F2 2L' 2D' 3B2 2D 3D' 3U 2R' B' 3R 3F' 3L 3U 2L D 3L2 2F' 3U U L2 2L2 3L 3R2 R 3D2 2L' 3R2 2R' 2D' 3L' R' 2F F L' 3F 2L' B' 3B2 2F 3D U2
*3. *2B 3B 3F2 2D' 3U2 R' 3B U' 2B' 2L 3R U2 B2 2B 2F2 D 2D' 3L 2F2 3D 2L2 2U' 2R 3F 2F2 3D' F2 3U' 2L2 3F D' 2B F' R2 D 2F 3L 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 3L 3F2 L' 3L 2U 2B R2 D 3D 3L 2D' 3B 3L' 3U2 L' 2L' 3U 2B' 3B2 2F' 3R' R2 2U R2 B2 3F' 3U' 2B' 3L 3F' L2 2D 3D' 2U2 U' L2 2L 3L' D 2D' U2 2B2 2U' U L2 2D 2R2 2B2 3F 2D2 R2 B2 2U 3L2 3R' 2R 3B2 3U2 F2
*4. *3U2 U' 3B 3F' 2D 3R' 3D' 2L D 3L' 2B2 3U2 3L B2 L 2L' 3D' L2 B 3U2 3F' 3R 2B' 3F 2F' D2 2D' 2B 2D 3B' 2F2 2U2 3F2 3L2 3B' 2R' 2F2 2D L2 R' 3B' 3U2 2B2 2R R2 D' 2D2 3D' 2R U2 3R2 2R2 3U' L' 2D' 3F2 3R2 2F 3U' 3R2 3U2 3F 3R' 3U L' 3R2 2F2 D2 R' B' 3L2 B2 3B' 2D2 3B' 3U' 3B' 2F U F' L 2D 3U L 2L U 2R F2 U2 3L' 2F 2L' R 2F2 3L F L' B' 3L 3B
*5. *2B2 2F2 U' B' 2B2 2L2 2D2 2L 3F 3L2 2F 3R 2R' 2D' 2F2 3D2 3U 2U2 3L R' U' L 2U2 2B 3B' 3D' R 3D2 2U' R' 2D R 3B R' 2B2 3F F' 3L' 2B 2D2 3D' 3U2 F2 3R' 2R 3D2 3B2 3F' F 3D 3B2 2L 3F2 3L B 2B 2U2 2F2 3L2 F' 2L' 2U2 2R2 2B 2D 3B 3L2 D F' R B' 3R2 R2 3U B2 2F 2U2 U' 2L' 3F 2L2 2D 2B' 3L2 3D B U2 R B2 3B 3L2 3R' 2B' 3B 2F' L 3B' 2D' U2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F R F' U2 R F2 R' F U'
*2. *R' U' R F2 R U' F2
*3. *R' U R2 U R U F' R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D B L2 D' B F2 D L2 U2 B2 D L' D F' U2 B'
*2. *B2 D2 B' L2 D' B2 D2 F' U R2 B F' U' L D L' R' U'
*3. *U F L2 F D' R2 U' R F2 L U L' D R U2 R' F' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Rw' D2 U' Fw' L' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 L' B' L Uw' F2 Rw' U' Rw' Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw U Rw' D' F R2 D2 Rw2 U L' Rw2 B2 D L' F' Uw2 B Rw U2
*2. *B2 L2 Rw F2 Rw2 D B F2 L R B L' B' D' L2 Rw B Uw' U' Fw2 D Uw Fw2 Rw R Fw2 F2 L Rw2 Uw F U' F' U' Rw' Uw F2 R2 Uw' L'
*3. *U2 Fw L2 Fw' U F R B' Fw U R B2 Fw' U2 L Fw' F2 Uw R D2 U' B Fw2 F2 L' Rw F' U2 F Uw L' B R2 Uw Rw B2 F Rw D' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 D2 R2 B Bw' U' Bw2 F' U' B2 Rw2 D' L Dw2 Bw2 F2 L' B2 Fw F Lw' R D Bw' Fw2 U Rw Fw Rw D' L' R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' B' Uw' B2 Bw2 D' Lw B2 Bw2 U Lw' Uw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw B' Bw Fw D B Dw' Uw' U
*2. *Rw' D2 Dw' L Bw2 F2 Rw Dw2 Bw R Bw' Fw' Uw' R' Uw L R' D2 Lw2 Uw2 U' L2 D' Dw' F Rw U2 Bw D L R' Bw D U2 Bw' L Rw2 R Bw' Fw F' D Lw2 R Fw L' B' F Lw Rw' Uw Rw D Uw2 B' Rw' R F L Lw
*3. *R' U' F2 D B D' U B Uw Lw' Rw2 R' B D' Dw' Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' F Rw' B Lw' B2 Uw2 Bw' L' Uw2 Rw' Dw Lw F2 L Dw2 U Bw D F' L2 Fw2 D Dw' Lw2 Rw Dw' L' B Bw F Dw2 U' Lw2 B2 U B2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 D 2D' U2 B' 2D' 2L D 2U2 U' 2B 3R 2R' R' B U2 2F2 L2 3U2 2F U2 F2 R2 F2 2R R2 2U 2B2 D2 U2 B' 3F L2 2R' B2 3F2 2D' R2 3F2 2D B' 2B 2D' 2U2 R 2F2 R D' L 3F 2R B 3R U 2L2 3F2 2F' L 2L' 2U 2F 2L' 2D2 3R R2 D' 2D F L D' 2B' 2U' 3F2 L2 2L2 2R' R2 2D2 B2 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 3F' 2D2 3D' L 2L2 3R 2B L D B F L' 2L2 F2 L' 3U' 3F U 2B' F2 D L' 3U' 2U2 3L 2R' 3U' 3B' F 2D 3U2 2U 2B' 3L2 3U' 2L2 3R2 3D2 U L 3U2 L 2B R' 3D 3U' 2L' 3R2 2R2 2B' D 2D' U2 2F2 D' 3F2 D' 3D 3U F2 U 3R2 2F2 3L' 3B2 F2 U' 2B' F2 2U2 3F2 3D' 2B2 3B' 2F' 3L' 2R2 B2 3B 3L' 2F F2 U2 B U2 3F' 2U2 2F2 2R2 D2 U L2 2D L' D' 3B2 R B2 D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D L' B' F' R F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R' B2 D2 F U
*2. *D2 R2 D L' U L D L F' D B' L' D2 B2 F D' B' D2
*3. *U F2 R2 B2 L B' F2 U' F L2 D' L B' F2 R U2 F U
*4. *U R B R' B2 D' F' U L B' R' F' L B D2 F U' R2 U'
*5. *B L2 B U' R F U2 B2 U L U2 L' B' L' U R2 B' R
*6. *L' B2 L R F' L D U2 L2 F' R' B' U L F2 L' B' L2
*7. *R2 D B U B' D' R2 D2 F D U L U2 B2 L' B' L R'
*8. *F R2 B L B D' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F' L2 F D2 R'
*9. *B' D' L2 D R B2 R2 F' D' R' B' U B2 R2 U2 F' U' L'
*10. *L U' B' F' R U F' D B' D2 U F2 D' F' R B' D' U'
*11. *R' F' R D2 U B L2 D' F' U' F' D L' B' R B' L' F'
*12. *L2 B2 D2 L2 R' F' R' U2 L' D L2 B' U2 R2 U B2 L2
*13. *F R B2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 B' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F U2
*14. *L' F2 D R2 U2 L F U2 R B2 L2 U L D' U L F' U2
*15. *D F U2 B2 U B D2 R D L2 D2 B U R D' L' R U'
*16. *U R D2 F' D' L R' U' R' B2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F U2 R'
*17. *L' U R D' U' L D' L' D' L U2 B2 L U B2 F' L'
*18. *U2 R' F U L2 U B' R2 D' B2 U' L R' B F' R2 D' U'
*19. *U2 F R D L B' D L2 D F R' F2 U2 L B2 L B L'
*20. *U' R' D2 F2 L' D' F R B2 U2 F2 R' U F' L' U R U2
*21. *U2 B' D2 B U' R2 D B F' R' D R F L D R2 B2 U'
*22. *D U' L2 U R2 B2 F' U' F R2 U2 R D' B' D R F2 U'
*23. *L' F' D F L2 U2 F D U R' U' L2 F R F' D2 R2
*24. *R' U' B' F2 L' F L' U B F2 R' D' R F2 U B' R'
*25. *D2 U' L2 R B2 L' U L' R D' U' F L U2 F D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R U2 L2 D' F' R' B L2 D' U' B2 F2 R' D F' R' D' U
*2. *L2 R' B' U B2 D2 L' D' F' L2 U' F D2 U' L B L U
*3. *F' R' U B2 F2 U B' D2 B R' U2 B U F2 R B2 F2 U2
*4. *R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' R' F2 U2 R B' R2 U R2 U'
*5. *U2 L2 R2 F' L' R2 B U F D R2 B U F' D R2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B' U F L' D U B L' R D B R F U R' U
*2. *B' D R' B' R' U R' U2 B2 U2 F L' B' L U2 L2 F' U2
*3. *F' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L F D L2 F D2 U' L F' R'
*4. *L B L2 R D2 F' U' B' D R2 D B F U' B L' B F'
*5. *B U2 B2 L2 F2 L B L' U' B' F U R' B F R' B2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 D R' F' U' B2 F2 U B R2 D2 R B2 F' D' U2 R'
*2. *L' B D2 F' D2 R2 U F2 R D2 U2 B U' L' U2 L2 U2 R
*3. *B2 L' D L D F' R D' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 L
*4. *U R B U2 B' D' L2 B2 L D B' U2 L' F U F2 D2 U2
*5. *U' B2 D B' F' L2 U' B D' R B' L2 D2 U' B' F R U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' U2 R U' R F'
*3. *U R B L' F R' D2 U2 B2 D U R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U
*4. *L2 D' Rw U2 Rw R' F L B2 Fw' F2 Uw Fw Uw Rw2 D' F D U' R' D2 U L D R Fw2 F' U' B F' L2 D' Uw Fw' F2 R2 Uw F R2 Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F2 R' U R' F U
*3. *B U' B' R' U L U2 R' U' B' U2 B2 U' B' L' B2 F2
*4. *U2 F' L' F2 Rw2 B' F2 D2 Uw' B' D2 B Uw' Rw2 B' F2 D F' L2 F' L2 Rw Fw D Uw2 U2 B' D' R' U Fw F D' U2 L2 Uw2 U' B D R
*5. *L' R Dw Fw Uw2 B2 Uw B' Bw2 F' R' Uw' Lw Rw' B' Lw Fw' Rw2 D Uw2 B D Rw B2 F2 L2 Lw B2 D2 B Fw F U2 L' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw D' Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 D L' Fw2 U2 L' D' B' Fw2 D R' D' Lw R Bw Fw' F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B U B' L' U L' B R' l r' b u
*2. *U' B R' L B' U B L l' r u'
*3. *U B R' U R' U' B l u
*4. *U L U R' L B' R' U' l' r' b u
*5. *L R B' R' L' U R B r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,-4) (0,-3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (4,1) (3,2) (4,3) (6,5) (2,0) (5,0) (4,5) (0,5) (-2,1)
*2. *(0,-4) (1,-2) (5,0) (3,0) (1,2) (6,0) (-4,4) (1,0) (0,4) (4,4) (-4,2) (4,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (4,2) (0,0)
*3. *(-3,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (6,4) (0,1) (0,1) (-3,0) (6,4) (4,0) (6,0) (0,1) (-3,4) (-4,4) (-2,3) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,-5) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (-1,0) (4,4) (0,3) (5,5) (-2,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-1) (0,6) (4,0) (3,0) (2,1) (4,3) (0,4) (2,5) (4,2) (2,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (4,4) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R B R' L F R' F' R' B R L R' F' L B L' F R' F' R F' R' L R
*2. *B' F' L' B F R L B' L R' B' R' B L' F' B L' B R' L' B' L F' L B
*3. *R' L' R F B' R F R L' B R B' R F L' R' L R F' B' R' L' F' R' L
*4. *R F' B L F L' B' F' L F L' F L R B L' R' F R L R' B' L B' R'
*5. *L' F L F R' F' R F L R L' F B' R' L F R L R' B R F L' F' R


----------



## emolover (Oct 15, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.88
3.90, 3.70, 5.67, 4.06, 3.17
*3x3*: 14.16
12.59, 13.99, 17.17, 13.94, 14.54
Ehh...
*4x4*: 58.83
53.94, 59.33, 1:03.02, 56.02, 1:01.13
A single orientation parity and I was warmed up well.
*5x5*: 1:52.23 
1:53.37, 2:13.16, 1:58.93, 1:43.21, 1:44.38
Great average! I am really starting to like 5x5! The sup 2 was like a 50 second centers. 
*6x6*: 3:21.92
3:28.13, 3:34.63, 3:27.74, 3:04.95, 3:09.88
I love big cubes!
*7x7*: 5:33.90
5:26.36, 5:46.74, 5:39.91, 5:35.44, 5:25.30
I love big cubes!
*2BLD*: 8.82
DNF, DNF, 8.82+
Very easy scramble to predict the CLL.
*OH*: 25.26
37.65, 26.96, 24.90, 23.93, 18.12
PLL skip on the 18 and the 37 was a mess-up that was an hour before the other four.
*FMC*: 47


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2
2X2X3: R' U' R2 U' x2 y' M' U' Rw2 (8)
F2L: U' R U' z' y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U R U R' U' R U R' (27)
OLL: y l' U' L U' L' U2 l (34)
PLL: M2 D S2 D' S' M2 S U2 (47)

I wish I could suck less at FMC.


*WF*: 4:46.97
5:16.39, 4:58.47, 4:36.98, 4:45.46, 4:29.89
God I hate feet solving.
*MTS*: 2:02.63
2:05.66, DNF, 1:59.68, 2:01.75, 2:00.47
*2-4*: 1:33.80
*2-5*: 3:25.72
*Magic*: 1.99
2.00, 3.90, 2.01, 1.96, 1.91
Lol. First time doing magic for the weekly competition.
*Megaminx*: 1:47.52
1:50.22, 1:38.31, 2:14.62, 1:48.41, 1:43.93
I always get a sup 2 for some annoying reason.
*Pyraminx*: 6.41
8.01, 6.96, 6.08, 5.58, 6.20
Horray for sucking at a puzzle I never practice!
*Clock*: 12.09
12.37, 14.61, 12.35, 10.49, 11.56
*Square-1*: 32.53
37.11, 34.14, 31.79, 29.46, 31.67
*Skewb*: 19.03
19.35, 16.97, 17.26, 22.02, 20.48

Easily my best week ever.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2011)

*2x2*: (2.63), 3.98, 2.65, 4.53, (4.65) = *3.72*
*3x3:* (12.98), (13.87), 13.27, 13.07, 13.71 = *13.35*
*3x3 OH:* 19.29, 20.71, 15.33, 23.59, 17.16 = *19.05*
*4x4:* 1:08.54, 1:12.70, (4:09.34), (1:02.20), 1:16.54 = *1:12.59*
*5x5:* 1:58.63, 2:00.09, 1:57.09, 2:01.47, 2:06.13 = *2:00.22*
*Pyraminx:* 6.50, (10.22), 8.21, (6.27), 9.95 = *8.22*
*Megaminx:* (1:52.24), 1:53.58, 1:59.29, 1:57.73, (2:07.31) = *1:56.87*
*Clock:* 13.77, 13.64, (13.29), 15.44, (15.46) = *14.28*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 15, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.55, 8.94, 9.49, 8.75, 10.69 = *9.06*
_comment:_ Yuck!
*3x3: * 19.74, 21.46, 20.12, 20.68, 18.48 = *20.18*
*4x4:* 1:25.02, 1:26.29, 1:21.86, 1:43.72, 1:36.66 = *1:29.33*
*5x5:* 4:15.63, 3:22.70, 3:17.51, 3:23.96, 3:33.51 = *3:26.72*
_comment:_ hmm, my 5x5 times just seems to stay the same. Slow and off par as usual 
*6x6:* 6:34.86, 6:29.27, 7:33.53, 7:02.87, 6:33.01 = *6:43.58*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:28.52*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:12.65*
*3x3 One Handed:* 45.76, 47.78, 51.69, 48.09, 54.16 = *49.19*
*Clock:* 15.45, 22.51, 17.95, 16.77, 17.45 = *17.39*
*Magic:* 2.36, 2.28, 2.58, 2.90, 2.46 = *2.47*
*Master Magic:* 5.46, 6.05, 5.31, 5.32, 5.72 = *5.50*
*Megaminx:* 4:44.99, 4:47.38, 5:12.04, 5:42.39, 5:12.19 = *5:03.87*
_comment:_ Not the best event to choose to do at lunchtime in the car. My minx solving style includes the puzzle being sat on the desk for the most part. A good half a minute slower than my current level
*Square 1:*1:13.25, 1:17.87, 1:55.58, 1:41.40, 1:36.08 = *1:31.79*


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 15, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* (15.88), 10.94, 14.38, (10.77), 13.86 = *13.06*
*3x3:* 32.28, 38.85, 31.26, (45.69), (28.74) = *34.13*
*4x4:* 2:10.87, 2:13.53, (2:08.05), (2:39.72), 2:29.16 = *2:17.85*
*5x5:* 3:56.66, (4:15.67), 4:12.29, (3:35.50), 4:07.04 = *4:05.33*
*3x3 OH:* (2:54.97), 1:56.24, 1:38.36, (1:33.93), 1:58.79 = *1:51.13*
*3x3 Match:* 2:36.75, (3:35.89), 2:36.80, 2:06.35, (2:03.21) = *2:26.60*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 3:07.94*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 8:20.38*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 16, 2011)

*3x3:* [22.42], 18.71, 19.36, (16.42), 20.28 *= 19.45*
*OH:* [45.18], 39.74, (36.19), 37.44, 44.27 *= 40.48*
*Magic:* 0.98, [1.10], 1.04, 0.96, (0.92) *= 0.99*


----------



## Krag (Oct 16, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (5.65), 4.19, 5.16, (2.33), 5.39 *=4.91*
*3x3x3:* 19.23, 19.35, 18.61, (17,41), (21.13) *=19.06*
*4x4x4:* 1:51.22, (1:57.74), 1:44.57, 1:50.26, (1:43.73) = * 1:48.68*
*5x5x5:* (3:32.66), 3:19.72, (2:51.82), 3:11.25, 3:09.30 *=3:13.42*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:26.38*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *5:23.12*
*2x2x2bld:* 40.62, DNF(46.64), 59.52 *=40.62*
*3x3x3bld* 3:08.33, DNF(3:55.35), DNF(3:13.18) *=3:08.33*
*3x3x3oh:* 57.98, (51.11), 1:02.23, 57.21, (1:10.18) *=59.14*
*pyraminx:* 15.61, 15.09, (14.83), (15.83), 15.26 *=15.32*

*FMC=32*


Spoiler



SOLUTION:R' U' R2 U' F' B R'F2 x' F U F2 L' F U2 L' U L U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L U RW2 F' R F L F' R'F

R' U' R2 U' F' B R'F2 (2X2X3)(8/8)
x' F U F2 L' F (EO)(5/13)
U2 L' U L U2 (L) (F2L3)(6/19)
L U2 L' U2 L U (F2L4)(6/25)
RW2 F' R F L F' R' F(OLL)(8/33)
PLL skip and 1 move cancelation between f2l 3 and 4. PB by far but a bit lucky too


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.04, (8.64), (6.72), 7.39, 8.25 ~ *Avg:* 7.76
*3x3:* 21.00, 25.62, (26.89), (20.65), 21.61 ~ *Avg:* 22.74
*4x4:* (1:48.25), 1:30.93, 1:25.83, 1:32.41, (1:23.60) ~ *Avg:* 1:29.72
*5x5:* 2:55.94, (3:04.35), 2:57.80, (2:49.72), 2:55.86 ~ *Avg:* 2:56.53
*6x6:* 6:15.03, (5:45.13), 6:06.79, (6:39.82), 6:19.88 ~ *Avg:* 6:13.90
*7x7:* 11:16.73, 10:19.54, 10:33.53, (11:28.07), (10:09.54) ~ *Avg:* 10:43.12
*3OH:* (47.71), 47.38, 44.46, (36.80), 37.90 ~ *Avg:* 43.25
*Clock:* (17.93), 17.19, (22.11), 21.65, 19.77 ~ *Avg:* 19.54
*234:* 2:26.50
*2345:* 5:14.96
*2BLD:* DNF, 33.15, DNF
*3BLD:* 3:12.94, DNF, 4:23.93
*4BLD:* DNF, DNF
*5BLD:* DNF


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm expecting my 2x2 and 4x4 sometime this week, so I'll do the 3x3 events I can now. This is my first time participating in the weekly competition.

*2x2 :* 5.80, 6.62, 8.03, 4.32, 7.07 = *6:50*
*3x3 :* 17.78, 18.05, 23.10, 18.98, 19.53[PLLSkip] = *18.85* :tu
*4x4 :* 3:20.78, 2:58.51, 3:59.98, 3:02.59, 2:49.60 = *3:07.29*
*2 3 4 Relay :* *4:10.06*
*2BLD :*
*3BLD :* DNF(3:41.62), 4:06.36, DNS = *4:06.36*
*One-Handed :* 48.94, 45.97, 51.08, 42.64, 49.90 = *28.27*
*FMC :*


Spoiler



I don't know any FMC techniques, so : R2 F' R' U2 B' L F B2 L' U L B U B' U B' U R' U R2 B R' B U B' U' B' R B R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U


 = *39 moves*


----------



## mycube (Oct 16, 2011)

2x2: 4.43 3.53 5.00 (2.21) (6.11) = 4.32
3x3: 16.69 16.78 17.59 (18.09) (14.75) = 17.02
4x4: (1:24.34) 1:27.00 1:39.34 (1:42.53) 1:36.46 = 1:34.27
5x5: 2:32.81 2:31.52 2:34.52 (2:43.65) (2:28.97) = 2:32.95
6x6: 5:20.44 (4:45.22) 4:54.91 4:49.09 (5:21.58) = 5:01.48
7x7: 7:40.59 (6:48.40) 7:18.13 7:41.90 (7:53.58) = 7:33.54
3x3 OH: 34.65 (25.69) (34.83) 30.88 28.58 = 31.37
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:54.27
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:57.02
Megaminx: 3:09.16 3:04.22 (2:20.61) (3:11.40) 3:00.86 = 3:04.75
Pyraminx: 14.84 (12.93) 15.91 17.80 (18.28) = 16.18


----------



## tx789 (Oct 16, 2011)

2x2 (10.00) 7.94 (7.41) 7.58 9.81=8.44
3x3 (32.31) 29.34 30.40 29.08 (25.47)=29.61
5x5 3:37.70 3:35.39 4:07.28 (3:29.71) (4:19.95)= 3:46.79
6x6 8:08.82 (9:01.70) 8:23.19 7:52.59 (7:26.89)= 8:08.20
7x7 (12:28.46) (10:04.58) 11:19.87 10:56.23 10:51.31= 11:02.47
pyra 11.51 (8.87) (12.89) 12.80 12.42 = 12.24
mega (5:42.80) (4:08.74) 4:32.99 4:39.35 4:45.09= 4:39.14
squ1 2:01.33 59.12 (2:29.43) 1:46.68 (55.02[pb])= 1:35.71
3x3 oh 58.97 (76.70) (42.08) 54.05 57.83= 56.95
3x3 wf 5:23.45

3x3 fmc:73 I suck at this 


Spoiler



quadxcross sortof F' D' R2 L D L R' D L B2 L' F B' L' B F' D B' D2 B F' D' F R D' R' F' R2 F R2 D R2 D' R2 R D R' D2 R D R' D' F' B R F B' z2
last layer y' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' U' y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R


----------



## Laura O (Oct 16, 2011)

2x2: 6.84, 6.12, 6.72, 3.32, 6.21 = 6.35
3x3: 19.76, 17.16, 17.59, 16.30, 19.75 = 18.17


----------



## r_517 (Oct 16, 2011)

Clock: 8.24 (7.24) 7.84 7.87 (10.54) = 7.98
Comment: Can't be worse...


----------



## Jakube (Oct 17, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.64, (4.68), (9.26), 5.80, 7.21 = *6.22*
*3x3x3:* (20.63), (13.63), 19.02, 18.42, 16.96 = *18.13*
*4x4x4:* (1:19.78), 1:05.28, 1:12.11, 1:05.66, (1:04.04) = *1:07.69*
*5x5x5:* 2:06.40, (2:41.65), (2:03.86), 2:26.33, 2:15.21 = *2:15.98*
*6x6x6:* (5:13.45), 4:31.03, 4:34.21, (4:26.19), 4:33.01 = *4:32.75*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 17.66, 31.09, 42.32 = *17.66*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:59.99, 1:17.38, 1:33.46 = *1:17.38*
_The first one the timer didn´t work, it was a success and felt really fast, but I wrote 1:59.99._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(5:32.07)[2:30], 5:48.78[2:17], DNF(4:40.85)[2:11] = *5:48.78*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(10:47.77)[4:22], 11:50.67[4:37], 8:58.18[3:52] = *8:58.18*
_First off by 4 centers; 2nd: It took me 2 minutes to remember and guessing wings I have to solve; 3rd: SUB WR, My first sub 10. It was a kinda lucky scramble. Video is up soon. _
*6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF(36:30.54) [17:09]*
_So close, only 5 obliques off. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 16/18 in 58:45.95 [34:38]*
_One cube of by 2 twisted corners, on one I forgot the whole memo. 
Also two cubes off by only one turn. I added 4 seconds penalty, I hope that´s correct. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 26.39, 24.18, (22.87), (29.64), 28.96 = *26.51*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* (2:12.32), 2:53.93, 2:44.06, (4:11.49), 3:04.60 = *2:54.20*
_No practice since ?_
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:12.01, (DNF(1:17.20)), 1:06.20, 1:00.75, (58.74) = *1:06.32*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 33 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2

Start on inverse scramble: 
2x2x2: L' B' U F' U2 (5/5)

Amply on the normal scramble with Premoves: U2 F U' B L:
2x2x3: R' D R2 D2 R D (6/11)
Found premove F (1/12)

Start with normal scramble with premoves F U2 F U' B L than do R' D R2 D2 R D
F2L: R F R2 D' F2 D F D R' D' (10/22)
OLL: D R D' R' B' D' F D F' B (10/32)
Than I experimented a bit with different Jb-Perms and used the one, which is just mirrowed to my Ja, so that it cancles some moves. 
PLL: B R' F R2 B' R B R2 B' F' (10/42)
Undo premoves: F U2 F U' B L

Totally solution: R' D R2 D2 R D R F R2 D' F2 D F *D R' D' D R D'* R' B' D' F D F' *B B* R' F R2 B' R B R2 B' *F' F* U2 F U' B L (-9/33)
After cancellation: R' D R2 D2 R D R F R2 D' F2 D F R' B' D' F D F' B2 R' F R2 B' R B R2 B' U2 F U' B L (33 HTM)


_My first FMC since months, It went really great, Pb. _
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:46.25*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:39.54*
*PyraMinx:* 11.15, 10.96, (13.86+), 11.58, (9.80) = *11.23*
*Square-1:* 1:23.98, (1:36.74), 1:28.92, (1:09.39), 1:22.64 = *1:25.18*


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 17, 2011)

Cubenovice

*FMC: 27 HTM*
“Rouxvenge” for last weeks debacle



Spoiler



R D U’ . B2 U’ Roux block (5)
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves U B2 U D’ R’
L F U’ F2 L B L’ makes F2L – 1 with EO and 2x2x1 LL block (12)

Switch to normal scramble with premoves L B’ L’ F2 U F’ L’
D B D’ B’ R’ B R finish F2L and leave 4 corners, one twisted in place (19)

At . insert U F U’ B’ U F’ U’ : B to cancel 3 moves U’-U and B – B2
At : insert U’ B’ D B U B’ D’ B to cancel 5 moves U’-U’ and D’ B – B’ D

Final solution:
R D F U' B' U F' U2 B' D B U B' U' B D' B' R' B R L B' L' F2 U F' L' = 27 HTM


----------



## irontwig (Oct 17, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



R U2 F' B R L B' L B' R2 B L' B' L' F2 D L D' B2 L2 U' L' U2 B L B' L' U' L

R U2 F' B R L B2.L' R2 F2 [2x2x3+pair]
D L D' B2 [F2L-1]
L2 U' L' U2 B L B' L' U' L [Leaving three corners Snyder style]

Insert at dot: B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 (Three moves cancel)



Nice one, Ralph.


----------



## vdpflayer (Oct 17, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.05, 3.68, 5.02, 3.85, 5.00 ==> 4.63

*3x3:* DNF, 15.28, 14.83, 14.28, 13.17 ==> 14.80

*4x4:* 1:11.03, 1:08.72, 1:12.94, DNF, 1:06.54 ==> 1:10.90

*3x3 OH:* 29.14, 25.46, 26.68, 48.69(fail oll), 28.51 ==> 28.11

*2-3-4 Relay:* 1:41.51

*Pyraminx:* 8.45, 8.02, 8.92, 9.70, 6.62 ==> 8.46


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 17, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-42

2x2x2: (11.63), 10.37, 7.96, 7.67, (7.41) = *8.67*
3x3x3: (25.92), 31.15, (33.25), 27.18, 27.19 = *28.51*
4x4x4: (DNF), 2:43.51[OP], 5:48.98[OP], (2:26.46), 2:36.99[O] = * 3:43.16*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:30.15, DNF, DNF = *1:30.15*
PyraMinx: (22.78), 18.97, (15.63), 18.11, 21.42 = *19.50*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:01.69[P]*



Spoiler



2: The last 3 scrambles were eazy, I wish i was faster!
3: Last 4 PLL's were R's
4: DNF was a megaPOP, 5min was OLL parity gone wrong and an even biggerPOP
2BLD: There was a lot of blue on the first scramble, so I took a long time to see if I could "speed" solve it. Went back to memo and F and T.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 18, 2011)

2x2: 7.42, 5.66, 7.21, 6.24, 7.22 = 6.89

3x3: avg5 16.40

3x3 OH: 22.70, 21.30, 20.54, 16.78, 17.76 = 19.87 

I failed 3x3, and the first solve of OH was bad.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 18, 2011)

2x2: (4.29), 2.46, 2.76, (1.78), 2.27 = 2.50
4x4: (46.71), 43.93, (38.85), 40.52, 45.69 = 43.38
3x3 OH: 15.63, (16.18), 14.71, 16.03, (13.43) = 15.46
2x2 BLD: 14.17, DNF, DNF = 14.17
square-1: 29.59, 28.68, (25.38), 26.48, (DNF) = 28.25
Pyraminx: (7.47), (9.83), 7.86, 8.38, 7.85 = 8.03


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 18, 2011)

4x4 : 52.96[DP], 44.34[PP, Pop], 46.70[DP], 1:02.07[Pop], 42.53[OP] = 48.00


----------



## rona3 (Oct 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.23, 6.93, (10.37), 8.75, (6.68)= *7.97 * :tu
*3x3:* 27.03, 29.77, (22.60), (31.72), 27.38= *28.06* :fp
*4x4:* (2:38.36), 2:10.48, 2:35.63, (1:59.93), 2:07.24=*2:17.78* 
*5x5:* 3:47.81, (3:51.19), 3:49.82, 3:44.72, (3:43.49)=*3:47.45* :fp
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4: 3:14.19*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5:6:38.04*
*OH:* 1:23.16, (1:28.13), 1:04.67, 1:11.44, (1:01.98+)=*1:13.09* :fp
*Pyraminx:* (20.61), (DNF), 21.22, 24.54, 22.94=*22.90*


----------



## jla (Oct 19, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.94, 7.10, 5.06, 5.18, 6.12 = *5.75*

*3x3x3:* 17.32, 20.86, 19.08, 18.57, 14.83 = *18.32*

*4x4x4:* 2:17.59, 1:47.13, 1:40.20, 2:08.20, 1:59.17 = *1:58.16*

*5x5x5:* 7:13.82, 7:21.79, 8:22.02, 7:20.66, 7:00.75 = *7:18.76* Rubik's 5x5 is probably the worst cube ever

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*

*3x3x3 One Handed:* 40.42, 44.02, 28.37 (easy scramble but terrible G-perm ), 42.86, 47.70 = *42.43*

*3x3x3 With Feet:* 3:44.31, 3:52.87, 4:01.91, DNF, 3:03.75 = *3:53.03*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:22.98 = *2:22.98*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 10:00.58 = *10:00.58*

*Magic:* 1.70, 2.13, 1.70, 3.31, 1.56 = *1.84* (PB )

*MegaMinx:* 2:31.44, 2:42.59, 2:46.28, 2:37.12, 2:46.90 = *2:41.99*

*PyraMinx*: 8.20, 12.39, 8.64, 9.11, 14.11 = *10.05* (soo close to my first sub-10.....)

*Square-1:* 1:00.09, 51.69, 58.98, 58.39, 1:26.99 = *59.16*

*FMC:* *43 HTM*



Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2

Solution: R U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R F2 (z) B' U' F' L B L F U' D B' U B D' B U B' (y2) r U R' U R U2 r' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 = 43 HTM


3X2X1: R U2 L2 D2 L2 = 5 HTM
Cross: F' R F2 (z) B' U' F' L B L F = 9 HTM
F2L 1: U' D B' U B D' = 7 HTM
F2L 2:B U B' = 3 HTM

OLL: (y2) r U R' U R U2 r' = 7 HTM

PLL: R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 = 12 HTM

=43


----------



## NineTails (Oct 19, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 26.72, (31.63), 30.46, 27.54, (22.84) = 28.24
*Pyraminx:* 17.48, (18.08), 14.05, (12.30), 15.13 = 15.56


----------



## Mirek (Oct 20, 2011)

*FMC:* 29



Spoiler



R' F2 B L' D B2 D' F D B2 D' L' F' L2 F U2 R' F' R' B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U' R F' (29)

Pseudo 2x2x2 block: R' F2 B L' F @L' F' L2 F (9)
all but 5 corners: U2 R' F' R' *U R F' (16)
insert at *: B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 (23)
insert at @: F' D B2 D' F D B2 D' (29)

Only overtime I found one move shorter solution, with 2 insertions that solve 4 corners:
R B F' R L' (L F R2 F' L' F R2 F')B2 L' R2 F2 L _B' L (L' B2 L F L' B2 L F')U B' U2 L U (17+5+6=28)


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 20, 2011)

2x2:2.01, (4.32), 2.16, (1.75), 3.74=2.64
3x3:9.93, (12.17+), (8.53), 9.02, 9.31=9.42
4x4: (42.27), 39.79, 41.81, (38.22), 40.35=40.65
5x5: 1:26.96, 1:12.46, 1:05.54, 1:16.50, 1:11.56=1:13.51
6x6: (2:37.21), 2:34.86, 2:31.45, 2:19.60, (2:02.07)=2:28.64 PB single

3x3OH:12.98, (20.08), (12.25), 16.47, 15.76=15.07 XD


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 21, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.79) 4.00 4.69 (3.96) 4.59 => 4.43
Comment: Consistent. 

*3x3:* 13.83 (11.17) 12.25 (14.30) 12.73 => 12.94

*4x4:* 56.43 (47.17) 51.62 (1:03.84) 52.55 => 53.53

*7x7:* (8:38.98) 8:07.75 8:16.59 8:33.31 (7:50.49) => 8:19.22
Comment: Finally got my own cube today; I'm about 1 minute slower than before.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 15.41 DNF => 15.41

*3x3 OH:* (32.66) (24.18) 28.32 30.76 26.97 => 28.68

*3x3 MTS:* (1:02.85) 1:12.44 1:10.35 (1:14.61) 1:14.20 => 1:12.33

*2-4 Relay:* 1:13.42

*Magic:* 1.20 1.25 (1.12) (1.40) 1.32 => 1.26

*Master Magic:* (2.62) 2.71 2.72 2.63 (2.84) => 2.69

*Clock:* 13.25 12.63 (12.50) 13.24 (13.73) => 13.04

*Megaminx:* (1:59.56) (1:51.24) 1:57.08 1:55.67 1:53.36 => 1:55.37

*Pyraminx:* (4.32) 6.41 (8.20) 5.95 5.65 => 6.00

*Square-1:* 30.27 (29.21) 33.54 (38.97) 29.68 => 31.16


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 21, 2011)

2x2: (5.11), 3.22, 4.46, (2.69), 4.77= 4.15
3x3: 11.25, (23.56), 12.55, 12.75, (11.05)= 12.18
2x2 BLD: 15.71+, 24.91+, DNF(48.59)= 15.71
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 MBLD: 1/2 11:44
3x3 WF: 2:11.05, 2:44.93, 2:05.25, 2:40.21, DNF(2.00)= 2:32.06, failest average ever this year


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.94, 8.27, 6.91, 6.91, 8.46 = *7.71*
*3x3x3:* 22.12, 24.24, 20.44, 20.62, 22.28 = *21.67*
*4x4x4:* 1:43.69 [P], 1:42.94 [P], 1:42.82 [OP], 1:47.03 [OP], 1:28.40 [O] = *1:43.15*
*5x5x5:* 2:47.98, 3:02.22, 2:44.26, 2:38.42, 2:38.57 = *2:43.60*
*6x6x6:* 8:05.55 [OP], 4:59.27, 5:24.75 [O], 4:59.28, 5:07.65 [OP] = *5:10.56*
*7x7x7:* 8:03.61, 7:14.97, 8:13.30, 7:38.88, 7:16.09 = *7:39.53*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.23, 28.86, 29.92 = *28.86*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:17.40, 1:31.24, 1:58.50 = *1:17.40*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [6:53.35, 3:30, 2X], 9:46.67 [5:54], 6:51.04 [3:26] = *6:51.04*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:03.81, 7:11, 2C], 13:34.70 [6:50], DNF [12:01, 6:01, 3E] = *13:34.70*
Comment: The third one was so very disappointing – a very easy scramble.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [38:18.41, 21:46, 3O]
Comment: Memo was really slow, and I made several mistakes and had to backtrack during execution.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:06:57.16, 38:38, 2o+]
Comment: Memo wouldn’t stick at all, since I hadn’t had enough sleep. I still almost got it, though.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/15 = 5 points, 60:00.00* [43:54]
Comment: First cube (last one solved) took too long to remember last two images – solved correctly at 53.94 seconds after time expired. Eleventh cube off by 2 edges. I didn’t have time to memorize the last three.
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.86, 42.75, 49.72, 47.90, 45.21 = *46.66*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:44.27, 1:53.66, 1:37.55, 2:08.11, 1:52.65 = *1:50.19*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:21.26, 1:30.68, 1:22.88, 1:15.63, 1:57.83 = *1:24.94*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



R U2 F’ R’ F2 U B2 L U2 B’ L’ U2 L U L’ B’ U’ F U B2 U’ F’ U L’ B’ U’ L U’ L’ B’ U2 B R’ F’ U’ F U R U2

2x2x2: R U2 F’ R’ F2
2x2x3: U B2 L U2 B’
3x cross: L’ U2 L U L’ B . L’ B’
Last pair: U’ L U’ L’ B’ U2 B
Pseudo-OLL: R’ F’ U’ F U R U2
Insert at .: B2 U’ F U B2 U’ F’ U
B B2 become B’ before insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:06.28*
*2-5 relay:* *5:14.40* [P]
*Magic:* 9.05, 14.21, 14.19, 19.16, 14.27 = *14.22*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Ugh – terrible – for some reason I had too much trouble picking up the puzzle.
*Master Magic:* 3.90, 3.38, 3.13, 3.91, 4.43 = *3.73*
*Clock:* 2:18.75 [0:36], 19.46, 18.68, 16.68, 17.86 = *18.67*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [25:50.64, 14:15, 3E], 3:17.48, 2:53.33, 3:20.11, 2:49.67 = *3:10.31*
Comment: BLD solve was almost correct – just 3 edges off.
*Pyraminx:* 1:32.88, 14.72, 14.71, 16.09, 17.46 = *16.09*
Comment: BLD solve was a +2 – one tip was twisted.
*Square-1:* 6:03.78 [3:11, case CJ], 38.69 [P], 31.09, 43.83 [P], 32.31 [P] = *38.28*
*Skewb:* 3:11.86 [1:55], 19.03, 21.93, 14.71, 22.34 = *21.10*


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Oct 21, 2011)

My results ;]
3x3: 24.22 , (23.50) , 27.80 , (35.02) , 27.93 = 26.65
2x2: 6.00 , (7.25) , 5.67 , (3.73) , 5.83 = 5.83
Pyraminx: (9.02) , (6.00) , 6.39 , 6.29 , 6.85 = 6.51
Magic: 1.79 , (3.98) , 1.80 , (1.67) , 1.83 = 1.81
Master Magic: 2.40 , 2.42 , 2.74 , (2.91) , (2.39) = 2.52 :]


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 21, 2011)

2x2: 3.21, 3.25, (4.00), (1.66), 3.30 = 3.25
2x2 BLD: 23.19+, 46.34+, (DNF)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2011)

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNS DNS
comment: Time was 29:44 off by 3 corners (I did the corner party fix with the wrong corner). Memo was about 17:45ish. I was so tired, and memo would just not stick. I had tons of recall delays and did lots of pickup cycles. I think I'm still jet lagged, but I wanted to try to do a solve anyway.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris going hardcore (as alllways)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 21, 2011)

2x2x2: (4.22) - 4.32 - 4.98 - (5.92) - 4.99 = 4.76
3x3x3: 17.78 - 18.28 - (19.76) - (16.05) - 17.44 = 17.83
4x4x4: 1:13.91 - 1:13.52 - (1:15.01) - 1:05.38 - (1:05.05) = 1:10.94 (Mini dayan )
5x5x5: (1:53.21) - 1:56.34 - 1:55.07 - (1:58.05) - 1:54.65 = 1:55.35 
6x6x6: (3:52.59) - 3:55.53 - 3:56.81 - 3:57.55 - (3:59.71) = 3:56.63
7x7x7: 6:38.86 - (6:48.80) - 6:23.89 - (5:56.75) - 6:17.50 = 6:26.75
3x3x3OH: (25.42) - 29.09 - 27.54 - (29.74) - 28.03 = 28.22
2BLD: 44.05 - 53.10 - 1:01.20 = 44.05
3BLD: 5:16.82 - DNF - DNS = 5:16.82
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 7:37.13
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:51.69
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:54.69
Magic: 2.03 - 1.98 - (2.15) - 1.92 - (1.80) = 1.98
Master Magic: 5.28 - (5.40) - 5.32 - (4.65) - 5.15 = 5.25
Megaminx: (1:34.52) - 1:32.56 - (1:18.41) - 1:34.29 - 1:33.61 = 1:33.49
Pyraminx: 6.83 - 9.71 - 6.82 - (5.88) - (9.90) = 7.79 (lolwat)
Square-1: 54.81 - 1:00.79 - 54.31 - (46.03) - (1:01.07) = 56.64
Skewb: (6.16) - 7.74 - 7.91 - (8.81) - 8.47 = 8.04
Clock: 20.21 - (24.61) - 23.87 - 22.50 - (18.13) = 22.19
FMC: 57 HTM (yeah, not so good this week)


Spoiler



R F' R' F U2 F (6/6)
y2 U F U' F2 L F2 L' (7/13)
F' U F B U2 B' (6/23) 
R2 U'R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U (12/35)
R' UR2 U' R2 (5/40)
F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (8/48) 
z' y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (9/57)


----------



## Norbi (Oct 21, 2011)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:00.49


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [36.48, 11], 47.68 [ 15], 53.77 [ 10] = *47.68* bad
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:25.80, 35], 1:29.16 [ 34], DNF [2:24.27, 43] = *1:29.16* good
*4x4BLD:* DNF [8:10.75, 4:30], DNF [6:40.01, 3:28], 7:25.84 [ 4:17] = *7:25.84* ok
*5x5BLD:* DNF [16:32, 9:25], 18:11.58 [ 9:15], 13:39.75 [ 6:57] = *13:39.75* good
*6x6BLD:* DNF [34:39.20, 19:45] = *DNF* pity, such an easy scramble. 31 centers solved.
2 edges and 7 obliques off.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 21, 2011)

FMC: 25



Spoiler



scramble: R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2

solve: R U2 L2 D2 L2 B F' R F2 L D' B' D L2 D L D' R D L' B D' B' R' B (25)

2x2x3: R U2 L2 D2 L2 B F' R F2 (9)
F2L: L D' B' D L2 (14)
LL: D L D' R D L' B D' B' R' B (25)



Well done Ralph, smart frame and double insertion. but I was lucky this time!


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 22, 2011)

*2x2x2* 5.31, 4.17, 4.48, 5.87, 6.74 = 5.22
*3x3x3* 12.60, 13.63, 21.43, 14.05,12.23 = 13.43
*4x4x4* 1:11.32, 1:01.17, 58.32,1:08.97, 56.01 = 1:02.82
PB average of 5
*5x5x5* 2:12.85, 2:09.31, 2:22.17, 2:18.29, 2:00.09 = 2:13.48
*2x2x2 BLD* 26.30, DNF, DNF = 26.30
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, 2:06.07, 1:54.16 = 1:54.16
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF [13:18.56], DNF [18:17.17], DNF[12:21.69] = DNF
Last one was off by three edges because I memorized JG instead of JH.  
*5x5x5 BLD* 32:16.13, DNS, DNS = 32:16.13
This is my first success ever. 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 3/3 13:16.86 = 3 points
*3x3x3 OH* 22.88, 28.50, 23.42,34.92, 31.79 = 27.90
*3x3x3 FMC* = 40 HTM


Spoiler



Premove F2 R2 (2/2)
Inverse scramble
U B L B R2 B (6/8) 2x2x2 block
Regular scramble
R’ F2 R D2 R2 (5/13) 2x2x3 block
D2 R2 F2 R’ D F’ (6/19) finish F2L
B R B’ F D F’ D’ B R’ B’ (10/29) OLL
F D2 F’ D’ F D2 B’ D F’ D’ B (11/40) PLL

Total
R’ F2 R D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R’ D F’ B R B’ F D F’ D’ B R’ B’ F D2 F’ D’ F D2 B’ D F’ D’ B F2 R2 B’ R2 B’ L’ B’ U’
= 40 HTM


*2-4* 1:27.56
*2-5* 3:43.85
*Magic* 1.89, 2.42, 2.30, 1.64, 2.29 = 2.16
*Master Magic* 5.94, 5.49, 5.70, 4.73, 4.65 = 5.31
*Megaminx* 1:14.23, 1:01.74, 1:15.29, 1:15.24, 1:18.63 = 1:14.92
Four of those solves were terrible
*Pyraminx* 16.13, 12.99, 15.25, 12.83,10.95 = 13.69


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 22, 2011)

4x4: 1:04.48, 1:05.96, (55.37), (1:11.96), 1:03.53
3x3: 13.61, 13.50, (15.28), (12.50), 13.04
2x2: (6.62), (4.63), 4.94, 4.68, 5.00
3x3 OH: 24.40, (27.27), (23.50), 24.64, 24.19
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:38.11), 1:40.18, 1:10.06
2x2 BLD: 26.65, DNF(33.69), DNF(27.47)
234: 1:15.58
2345:
5x5: 3:38.34, 3:37.75, (3:45.72), (3:17.09), 3:18.91
Got my 5x5 today


----------



## nekosensei (Oct 22, 2011)

3x3x3 : 16.37, 16.86, 16.71, 20.07, 19.47
4x4x4 : 2:59.41, 3:01.67, 2:11.68, 2:13.45, 2:00.06
3x3x3 One Handed : 52.72, 1:04.95, 46.77, 34.25, 46.17


----------



## Daryl (Oct 22, 2011)

2x2 : 7.54, (7.84), 6.35, (5.92), 6.67 = 6.85
3x3 : 19.84, 19.78, (20.06), (14.59), 18.71 = 19.44
4x4 : (1:14.29), 1:16.05, 1:23.95, (1:36.19), 1:15.52 = 1:18.51
5x5 : 2:22.59, 2:27.06, 2:31.87, (2:08.11), (2:37.50) = 2:27.17
6x6 : (4:58.12), (5:20.36), 5:03.47, 5:15.32, 5:09.31 = 5:09.37
OH : (44.79), (DNF), 54.98, 48.53, 1:08.41 = 57.31
Pyraminx : (13.76), 8.23, (5.43), 6.52, 10.66 = 8.47
Megaminx : (1:40.61), (2:05.46), 1:47.44, 1:46.48, 1:49.16 = 1:47.69
Square-1 : 27.76, (22.62), 29.23, 25.24, (31.20) = 27.41
Relay 2-4 : 2:03.16
Relay 2-5 : 4:24.28


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 22, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC: 25
> 
> Well done Ralph, smart frame and double insertion. but I was lucky this time!



Thank you for your kind words Guus and Erik!
I really thought I had a chance to win this one 

My chance in weekly 43 has already passed; 33 HTM

Looking forward to the Dutch Open; competing against Guus and Sebastien.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 22, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.66), 7.86, (8.15), 6.59, 6.24 = *6.89*
*3x3:* 14.39, (18.53), 14.08, 15.03, (11.46) = *14.50*
*4x4:* 1:04.97, (1:05.53), 1:00.41, 58.94, (50.75) = *1:01.44*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:24.39*
*3x3 OH:* (25.08), 26.08, 28.73, (42.87), 30.03 = *28.28*
*Pyraminx:* (16.94), 10.86, 10.00, (9.50), 12.37 = *11.07*

*FMC:* = *49 moves STM*


Spoiler



*3-cycle corner insertion:* x L U2 L' D L U2 L' D'
*2x2x2 block:* D' R D U' R2
*Extend to 2x2x3 block:* L' F2 L U F' U L2 U' L' 
*F2l-1 slot:* F2 U F2 U2 F' L' U2 L 
*Finish F2L:* U R U R' 
*Orient edges:* y2 F U R U' R' F'
*3-cycle of edges:* F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 = 49 moves STM

_Comment: Lol, first time I've tried a serious FMC attempt, I spent about 57 minutes on this. :fp
I also had a 50 move solution that didn't finish with a LL, instead I finished F2L-1 then solved edges, then solved the remaining corners with commutators. 

No doubt I could've found a shorter solution with CFOP, but I wanted to try out FMC techniques for once._



*2x2 BLD:* 12.69, 19.69, DNF = *12.69* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:08.79, 38.98, 34.46 = *34.46*

I'm going to stop doing 4BLD, even when I get a success I don't feel like I've accomplished anything. In the mean time, 4BLD practice can be complimentary with 5BLD.

*5x5 BLD:* 8:50.80, DNF, 6:54.91 = *6:54.91*
_Comment: On the second, I made an error while memorising, fixed it, but accidently applied the faulty memo during execution - 3 wings. _
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 6/6 (9:54.11) = *6 points*
_Comment: Didn't feel like doing a big attempt. First time I've got 6/6._


----------



## okayama (Oct 22, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 23.89+, 24.75, 24.10, (27.15), (21.39) = 24.24

*5x5x5*: 2:56.01, (3:24.45), 2:56.61, 2:48.44, (2:36.08) = 2:53.69

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:38.54, DNF [2:59.92], 2:50.64 = 2:38.54

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 26 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U2 B F2 U2 F2 L' D R' D' R' B' U' R F U2 L' U2
Solution: R' B R B' D L' D2 R D R' D' R' D' R L F' R' U2 B U' R B U' L F2 B'

Firstly I found the following skeleton in 10 min:

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: D

c/e pair: B
1st square: F2 L'
2nd square: U B' R'
2x2x3 block: U B' U2 R F
Finish F2L: R' D2 R D'
Pair 3-cycle: D' R' D R D B' D' B
Correction: D

Using 2x2x3 block above, I found:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F' R' U2 B U' R B U' L F2 B'

Orient edges: R' B R B'
All but 3 c/e pairs: D2 L' * D R' D' R L
Correction: F' R' U2 B U' R B U' L F2 B'

Insert at *: L D' L' D2 R D R' D2

I was really shocked at my poor result in World Champs, but this solution rebuilds my confidence again. I hope I can achieve such a solution in the next comp.


----------



## Mirek (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats to all of you who achieved 27 an below at *FMC*. Remember, these are EXPERT solutions as defined by Dan Harris long time ago! We've seen a good competition this week. :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2011)

Preliminary result, congratulations to Jakube who wins for the first time and emolover who is second (first podium) and also Mike of course 

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.50 AnsonL
 2.64 asiahyoo1997
 3.25 Yes, We Can!
 3.72 antoineccantin
 3.89 emolover
 4.15 CuberMan
 4.32 mycube
 4.43 Evan Liu
 4.62 vdpflayer
 4.76 MaeLSTRoM
 4.87 ManasijV
 4.91 Krag
 5.22 dimwmuni
 5.75 jla
 5.83 Kamil Fiedoruk
 6.22 Jakube
 6.35 larf
 6.50 Jaycee
 6.85 Daryl
 6.89 Hershey
 6.90 Zane_C
 7.56 Yttrium
 7.71 Mike Hughey
 7.97 rona3
 8.44 tx789
 8.67 Schmidt
 9.06 Selkie
 13.06 vlarsen
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.42 asiahyoo1997
 12.18 CuberMan
 12.94 Evan Liu
 13.35 antoineccantin
 13.38 ManasijV
 13.70 dimwmuni
 14.16 emolover
 14.50 Zane_C
 14.80 vdpflayer
 17.02 mycube
 17.68 nekosensei
 17.83 MaeLSTRoM
 18.13 Jakube
 18.17 larf
 18.32 jla
 18.85 Jaycee
 19.17 daniel0731ex
 19.21 Krag
 19.44 Daryl
 20.18 Selkie
 21.67 Mike Hughey
 22.74 Yttrium
 24.25 okayama
 26.65 Kamil Fiedoruk
 28.06 rona3
 28.24 NineTails
 28.51 Schmidt
 29.61 tx789
 34.13 vlarsen
 DNF Hershey
*4x4x4*(24)

 40.65 asiahyoo1997
 43.38 AnsonL
 48.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 53.53 Evan Liu
 58.83 emolover
 1:00.77 dimwmuni
 1:01.44 Zane_C
 1:04.66 ManasijV
 1:07.68 Jakube
 1:10.90 vdpflayer
 1:10.94 MaeLSTRoM
 1:12.59 antoineccantin
 1:18.51 Daryl
 1:29.32 Selkie
 1:29.72 Yttrium
 1:34.27 mycube
 1:43.15 Mike Hughey
 1:48.68 Krag
 1:58.17 jla
 2:17.78 rona3
 2:17.85 vlarsen
 2:28.18 nekosensei
 3:07.29 Jaycee
 3:43.16 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:13.51 asiahyoo1997
 1:52.23 emolover
 1:55.35 MaeLSTRoM
 2:00.06 antoineccantin
 2:13.48 dimwmuni
 2:15.98 Jakube
 2:27.17 Daryl
 2:32.95 mycube
 2:43.60 Mike Hughey
 2:53.69 okayama
 2:56.53 Yttrium
 3:13.42 Krag
 3:26.72 Selkie
 3:31.67 ManasijV
 3:46.79 tx789
 3:47.45 rona3
 4:05.33 vlarsen
 7:18.76 jla
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:28.64 asiahyoo1997
 3:21.92 emolover
 3:56.63 MaeLSTRoM
 4:32.75 Jakube
 5:01.48 mycube
 5:09.37 Daryl
 5:10.56 Mike Hughey
 6:13.90 Yttrium
 6:43.58 Selkie
 8:08.20 tx789
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:33.90 emolover
 6:26.75 MaeLSTRoM
 7:33.54 mycube
 7:39.53 Mike Hughey
 8:19.22 Evan Liu
10:43.27 Yttrium
11:02.47 tx789
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 15.07 asiahyoo1997
 15.46 AnsonL
 19.05 antoineccantin
 19.87 Hershey
 24.41 ManasijV
 25.26 emolover
 26.51 Jakube
 26.61 dimwmuni
 28.11 vdpflayer
 28.22 MaeLSTRoM
 28.28 Zane_C
 28.68 Evan Liu
 31.37 mycube
 39.22 daniel0731ex
 42.43 jla
 43.25 Yttrium
 46.66 Mike Hughey
 48.27 Jaycee
 48.55 nekosensei
 49.19 Selkie
 56.95 tx789
 57.31 Daryl
 59.14 Krag
 1:13.09 rona3
 1:51.13 vlarsen
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:50.19 Mike Hughey
 2:32.06 CuberMan
 2:54.20 Jakube
 3:53.03 jla
 4:46.97 emolover
 DNF tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 8.82 emolover
 12.69 Zane_C
 14.17 AnsonL
 15.41 Evan Liu
 15.71 CuberMan
 17.66 Jakube
 23.19 Yes, We Can!
 26.30 dimwmuni
 26.65 ManasijV
 28.86 Mike Hughey
 33.15 Yttrium
 40.62 Krag
 44.05 MaeLSTRoM
 47.68 MatsBergsten
 1:30.15 Schmidt
 DNF jla
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 34.46 Zane_C
 1:10.06 ManasijV
 1:17.38 Jakube
 1:17.40 Mike Hughey
 1:29.16 MatsBergsten
 1:54.16 dimwmuni
 2:00.49 Norbi
 2:38.54 okayama
 3:08.33 Krag
 3:12.94 Yttrium
 4:06.36 Jaycee
 5:16.82 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF CuberMan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:48.78 Jakube
 6:51.04 Mike Hughey
 7:25.84 MatsBergsten
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Yttrium
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:54.91 Zane_C
 8:58.18 Jakube
13:34.70 Mike Hughey
13:39.75 MatsBergsten
32:16.13 dimwmuni
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

16/18 (58:45)  Jakube
6/6 ( 9:54)  Zane_C
10/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (13:16)  dimwmuni
1/2 ( 7:37)  MaeLSTRoM
1/2 (11:44)  CuberMan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:06.32 Jakube
 1:12.33 Evan Liu
 1:24.94 Mike Hughey
 2:02.63 emolover
 2:26.63 vlarsen
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:13.42 Evan Liu
 1:15.58 ManasijV
 1:24.39 Zane_C
 1:27.56 dimwmuni
 1:33.80 emolover
 1:41.51 vdpflayer
 1:46.25 Jakube
 1:51.69 MaeLSTRoM
 1:54.27 mycube
 2:03.16 Daryl
 2:06.28 Mike Hughey
 2:22.98 jla
 2:26.38 Krag
 2:26.50 Yttrium
 2:28.52 Selkie
 3:01.69 Schmidt
 3:07.94 vlarsen
 3:14.19 rona3
 4:10.06 Jaycee
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 3:25.72 emolover
 3:39.54 Jakube
 3:43.85 dimwmuni
 3:54.69 MaeLSTRoM
 4:24.28 Daryl
 4:57.02 mycube
 5:12.65 Selkie
 5:14.40 Mike Hughey
 5:14.96 Yttrium
 5:23.12 Krag
 6:38.04 rona3
 8:20.38 vlarsen
10:00.58 jla
*Magic*(9)

 0.98 daniel0731ex
 1.26 Evan Liu
 1.81 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.84 jla
 1.98 MaeLSTRoM
 1.99 emolover
 2.16 dimwmuni
 2.47 Selkie
 14.22 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.52 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.69 Evan Liu
 3.73 Mike Hughey
 5.25 MaeLSTRoM
 5.31 dimwmuni
 5.50 Selkie
*Skewb*(3)

 8.04 MaeLSTRoM
 19.03 emolover
 21.10 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 7.98 r_517
 12.09 emolover
 13.04 Evan Liu
 14.28 antoineccantin
 17.39 Selkie
 18.67 Mike Hughey
 19.78 Yttrium
 22.19 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(19)

 6.00 Evan Liu
 6.41 emolover
 6.51 Kamil Fiedoruk
 7.79 MaeLSTRoM
 8.03 AnsonL
 8.22 antoineccantin
 8.46 vdpflayer
 8.47 Daryl
 10.05 jla
 11.08 Zane_C
 11.23 Jakube
 12.24 tx789
 13.98 dimwmuni
 15.32 Krag
 15.55 NineTails
 16.09 Mike Hughey
 16.18 mycube
 19.50 Schmidt
 22.90 rona3
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:14.92 dimwmuni
 1:33.49 MaeLSTRoM
 1:47.52 emolover
 1:47.69 Daryl
 1:55.37 Evan Liu
 1:56.87 antoineccantin
 2:42.00 jla
 3:04.75 mycube
 3:10.31 Mike Hughey
 4:39.14 tx789
 5:03.87 Selkie
*Square-1*(10)

 27.41 Daryl
 28.25 AnsonL
 31.16 Evan Liu
 32.53 emolover
 38.28 Mike Hughey
 56.64 MaeLSTRoM
 59.15 jla
 1:25.18 Jakube
 1:35.71 tx789
 1:44.35 Selkie
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

25 guusrs
26 okayama
27 Cubenovice
29 Mirek
29 irontwig
32 Krag
33 Jakube
39 Mike Hughey
39 Jaycee
40 dimwmuni
43 jla
47 emolover
49 Zane_C
57 MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

306 Jakube
290 emolover
285 Mike Hughey
248 MaeLSTRoM
244 dimwmuni
219 Evan Liu
191 Zane_C
158 asiahyoo1997
155 mycube
154 antoineccantin
153 ManasijV
143 jla
143 Daryl
132 AnsonL
126 Krag
126 Yttrium
118 vdpflayer
100 Selkie
95 CuberMan
77 Jaycee
72 tx789
60 Kamil Fiedoruk
59 okayama
54 MatsBergsten
52 rona3
43 vlarsen
43 daniel0731ex
41 Hershey
41 Yes, We Can!
41 nekosensei
34 larf
32 Schmidt
26 Hyprul 9-ty2
24 guusrs
22 Cubenovice
21 irontwig
21 Mirek
15 NineTails
12 Norbi
10 r_517
1 cmhardw


----------



## emolover (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea! Im actually in the top!

The program you use to make the results didn't register my feet solves for some reason.



> *WF*: 4:46.97
> 5:16.39, 4:58.47, 4:36.98, 4:45.46, 4:29.89



What should I use instead of *WF*?


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 23, 2011)

emolover said:


> What should I use instead of *WF*?





Spoiler



Poor MAC users


3x3 with feet
3x3x3 With Feet


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 24, 2011)

emolover said:


> The program you use to make the results didn't register my feet solves for some reason.
> What should I use instead of *WF*?



OK, I'll fix it. 

*WF* is ok as event name. Or *Feet* or *with feet*. (or 3x3FEET, 3x3x3FEET, 3x3x3with feet....)
Simplest solution is to have the result on the same line as the event name:

WF: 5:16.39, 4:58.47, 4:36.98, 4:45.46, 4:29.89 = 4:46.97 
works excellent. 

Otherwise you have to put your FMC last, it just happens that the lengthy explanation gobbles up
the event that comes after FMC * if that event also takes several lines* .

Funny program eh?


----------

